# Fiskas Jigs



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone know who sells fiskas jigs in their store. I would like to buy some but I'm a guy who like's to see something before I go spending money on it, and at around $2.50 a jig I really wanna see before I buy if you know what I mean.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

are thosde the jigs that have the hole going through the center of the head? if so i have some


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You're talking about the tungsten ones right? If so..... I bought a 6 pack last season off their website ( http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/alljigs.html) and boy was I surprised! I got the size 12 hook, it say's approx.weight is 1/16oz, but I swear it seemed like 1/2oz, these guys are heavy! I didn't have a ice bobber that would work with them, lol. They look nice though!


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

yes they are the tungsten jigs. I would like to try some for pan fish. I like tight lineing for them with a spring bobber. you can see the most subtle bites. plus a 5mm jigs weights 1/16 oz. helping get the jigs down faster to the fish. I have heard that gander mountain has them, I was going to try the one up by Cleveland off of 71.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I would give them a call first. Also they usuallt don't put out there icefishing stuff until the season is close.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I use them a ton on gills and specs in northern MI. They also offer some artificial soft plastic that has out fished wax, spikes, and mousies. The website is yourbobbersdown.com I think. The hook is far superior to regular jigs. I also never tie the jig directly to the line... I hang it in a surgeon's loop. Yes they are expensive and yes they are worth the $$$. Afterall, this is fishing. 1/16th E62 glow spot model is awesome.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

75Slick had talked about carrying them in his new bait store last winter. I'm not sure what ever happened with that but I thought they were great for pan fish myself. His shop was opened somewhere around Berlin Lake.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

They are the best ice fishing lures on earth and the hooks are top notch. The closest store i've found that carries them is Knutsons in brooklyn michigan. If you want to buy a few just to try out, get the wolf packs in glow 4mm. My favorite jig from them is the 3mm. ant in nickle or the yellow e66. I have every epoxy jig in 4mm and 3mm that they make so if you ever come up to cleveland to icefish your more than welcome to try out my stuff just pm me and we'll go.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Fish thanks for the info and the invite, I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

1gm, i fish a lot of ice fishing tournements and fiskas are the only jigs that are ever tied to the end of my line. they are far superior to any other jig out on the market today. they are a bit pricy but they are well worth the money. just ask dfrenzy about how many of these jigs i own. i have boxes full of them. if you get into a serious bite out on the ice you will outfish anyone out there with a fiska jig with little atom plastic on it. as far as the plastic the micro nuggies are my favorite for most situations. they just fish so much heavier than any other jig out there. i fish them off st. croix legend spring bobber rods mostly and the combonation is deadly. when i'm at the north american ice fishing championship i can almost guarentee you 99% of the jigs in the water on tourney day are fiskas. more money has been won with fiska jigs than all the other jigs on the market combined. i just can't say enough good thingsabout these jigs. hope this makes your decision a little easier on spending $2 to $3 dollars a jig.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

I have heard very good thing's about the jigs. The ICE MEN show is where I first learned about them. I was staying at my brother's in Michigan when I first seen the show. I go to his place several time's a year to fish with him. We have decided to fish the Hamlin Lake, event in Luddington. He only live's about 40 mins from the lake in Mesick. Hope to see you there. One question though, which size do you recomend for pan fish?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

If you ever get the chance, try out a Thorne Bros power noodle rod. High $$$ but it eliminates the spring bobbers and rains gills, specs, and perch. My friends thought I was nuts when I bought it but needless to say they now own them too. Combine that with Fiskas and you will be amazed. Yes money, but fish seem to love money... Maybe more then women?


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

capt j-rod said:


> If you ever get the chance, try out a Thorne Bros power noodle rod. High $$$ but it eliminates the spring bobbers and rains gills, specs, and perch. My friends thought I was nuts when I bought it but needless to say they now own them too. Combine that with Fiskas and you will be amazed. Yes money, but fish seem to love money... Maybe more then women?


I agree with everything everyone has said. The Thorne Bros. custom rods are all amazing and the power noodle is the best rod for panfish out there. I have one with the titanium eyes and it is my little baby.

That being said, I also have a Throne Bros. Hardwater series power noodle, which is the same rod but assembled "overseas". Theyre about 1/3 of the price, and still better than anything else out there. Awesome rods.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I tried to order some off of the web site but am having all kinds of problems with the paypal. it lets me put some things in the cart, but not others. Anyone know anywhere else to order them online?


----------

